# Nikon D60 vs Sony A200



## Jaskaran (May 16, 2009)

so here is my question......
which one is the best in comparison to Nikon D60 and Sony Alpha 200?
my pocket may vary few dollars up & down.

Well i am a newbie in photography world... with only little knowledge, which is very dangerous..lol..
but I need a strong suggestion that can help in deciding that which is best amongst them..
I need picture quality more preferred than that of price suffering.

please help


----------



## epp_b (May 16, 2009)

Choosing an SLR isn't choosing between a good camera and a bad camera.  The truth is that they're all good and capable.  You won't make any better or poorer photos with one or the other.  Go to a camera store, try them out and see what you like.

It's a choice based on what works best for you and how you plan on expanding your equipment arsenal.  Nikon and Canon will be the best options for adding to your kit later on, though Canon is ahead in this respect.  Sony DSLRs are more fringe-feature-based if that's your thing.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2009)

Based on RAW image quality alone the D60 wins:

D60...A200 side by side comparo.

Nikon makes cameras and lenses. 

Nikon has some nice sharp kit lenses for the D60 like the AF-S 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6G and AF-S 55-200mm f/4-5.6 G. A sweet, lightweight, inexpensive AF-S 70-300mm F/4.5-5.6G.

Canon makes business machines and about 15% of their business is cameras and lenses. Many Canon owners claim to be disappointed with the sharpness of their kit lenses. Canon does offer a nice selection of short and medium length prime lenses.

Sony makes just about everthing except means of transport and if they never made another camera or lens they'd probably never even notice. What little market share they have they fight for with Olympus and Pentax.


----------



## F1addict (May 17, 2009)

they're both great camera's.
And while Nikon and Canon have a far wider selection of new lenses. Don't forget that with Sony, you also have access to thousands of Minolta and Konica/Minolta and third party lens that work with the alpha mount used by sony. Remember Sony bought Konica/Minolta's camera division in 2006.

Also many of Sony's lenses are cheaper because they have the autofocus motor and image stabilization built into the body, instead of the lens. So even if you use an old minolta lens on it, it will still be stabilized.

But as far as image quality goes, if you have a nice lens on either camera, the quality will be about the same. And based on that comparison site that KmH posted, if you went with the a300 instead of the a200 (basically the same camera, but the a300 has live view, tilting screen, and I believe a few other features) the image quality is nearly identical to the D60
Compare cameras
but then again, I just bought an a300 yesterday so I may be a little biased.


----------

